# AL 7a transition zone / TX hybrid KBG /SPF-30 HKBG



## gtd (Jun 9, 2020)

Summary of 1st year trial:

*Jun 09, 2020:* Acre yard with clay, steep slopes and no grass, just lots of weeds. Following posts on SPF30 hybrid KBG. Putting down cardboard today near the house to get an area ready to seed fall 2020, fingers crossed.

_Note to self: _Never do this again. Ants love cardboard.

*Aug 12, 2020:* Today I seeded 380 sf with SPF 30 HBG only, in an area I prepped by smothering weeds with cardboard for a couple of months.

*Aug 21, 2020:* Test area has clover, nut sedge and some new grass sprouts. Took off the grass germination mats we got from Lowe's. They keep the area moist but they were super hard to unroll without tearing them up.

*Aug 26, 2020:* Day 14 after seeding, at the "sprout and pout" stage. I'm glad to know it's normal to have a period when it seems like nothing is happening/the tiny pieces of new grass don't seem to be growing longer.

*Sept. 18, 2020:* Put down Scott's starter fert w/ weed killer in the test area and on top of the weeds on all sides bit. Reseeded the test area the same day and did initial seeding in areas I put the Scott's. Having mower issues, so some of the original test area is way too long. Will do a first mow in a day or two...

*Nov 10, 2020:* Put down Scott's starter w/ weed killer again

*End of year 2020:* We like the grass but will see how it handles the summer heat and humidity before fully committing. This winter has been especially cold.

The 2.5 years since we moved here from Texas has seen the end of the longest drought, the most rain/flooding, the hottest summer, and the coldest winter for this area. Sure, folks... 

Our test area doesn't look like others' pix posted and all the yellow areas are troubling...


----------



## gtd (Jun 9, 2020)

August 12, I seeded 380 sf with SPF 30 HBG only, in an area I prepped by smothering weeds with cardboard for a couple of months.


----------



## gtd (Jun 9, 2020)

Test area has clover, nutsedge and some new grass sprouts. Took off the grass germination mats we got from Lowe's. They keep the area moist but they were super hard to unroll without tearing them up.


----------



## gtd (Jun 9, 2020)

Day 14 after seeding, at the "sprout and pout" stage. I'm glad to know it's normal to have a period when it seems like nothing is happening/the tiny pieces of new grass don't seem to be growing longer.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Following this to see how this does in our area, would be great if it survives the heat.


----------



## gtd (Jun 9, 2020)

Sept. 18, 2020: Put down Scott's starter fert w/ weed killer in the test area and on top of the weeds on all sides bit. Reseeded the test area the same day and did initial seeding in areas I put the Scott's. Having mower issues, so some of the original test area is way too long. Will do a first mow in a day or two...


----------



## gtd (Jun 9, 2020)

Nov. 10, 2020: Put down Scott's starter w/ weed killer again


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@gtd any pictures?


----------

